# yellowing bad see what u think



## tom-tom (Nov 16, 2007)

ok these leaves look very yellow the ones on the very bottom looked like the 2 above them yesterday and now they are lookin like they may fall off real soon so i expect if i dont do somethin the 2 above the bottom 2 will be lookin like the bottom 2 by tommorow our the next day and after thoes leefs are gone it may spread farther up so what is this exactley so i can fix it asap


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 16, 2007)

tom... take those 4 yellow leaves and remove them. then take another look at the plant. it doesn't look so bad anymore, does it? just stop watering cuz you have too much water in that soil. it should be dry on top. _read_ *dry dirt*


----------



## King Bud (Nov 16, 2007)

The first set of leaves has only fallen off for me when the plants have been hungry for nutrients.. but the top of your plants are yellowing too. I don't know :confused2:

What's in the soil?


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 16, 2007)

where do i make the cuts


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 16, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> where do i make the cuts


 
just pinch the leaves off the plant along the stem of the leaves... the part left on the plant will dry up and eventually fall off on their own.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 16, 2007)

im gonna go in the morning and get some foxfarm soil, i got them in planting soil witch the bag says is for out side it says righyt on the bag not for indoor plants  so that is prolly the problem i just seen this and i got 5 outher babys in that soil so i got to get them out they are in sta green planting mix this soil says in the bag to mix with 6 inches of native soil and i dont have it mixed with nothin so the ferts and nuts that come in the soil are prolly 2 strong for my plant what do u guys think


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 16, 2007)

currently, with all that moisture in the soil, you've got it sitting in a bog. that is not ideal condition. you could almost go by the weather pattern for when to water. it's not a sure thing all the time, so stuff dries out natuarlly. look at outdoor crops - people grow them out in the wild where they rely on when it rains to get watered. 

anyways... let your tub of dirt  dry out.


----------



## King Bud (Nov 16, 2007)

Huh? Wait a minute.. 
Leave those leaves alone!

Cutting them off prematurely won't benefit at all.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 16, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> im gonna go in the morning and get some foxfarm soil, i got them in planting soil witch the bag says is for out side it says righyt on the bag not for indoor plants so that is prolly the problem i just seen this and i got 5 outher babys in that soil so i got to get them out they are in sta green planting mix this soil says in the bag to mix with 6 inches of native soil and i dont have it mixed with nothin so the ferts and nuts that come in the soil are prolly 2 strong for my plant what do u guys think


 
lol....s'ok, buddy...yer learning... u need to get yourself a commercial potting soil. tell the employee that is going to suggest something for you that you need the soil for growing indoor tomatoes. it will probably come in a big bail - should have some sorta agregate in there. I don't know about what kinda stuff u got down there in the states. we only have like... IglooHouse brand soils and stuff  

there shouldn't be any ferts added into the soil already. just read all the labels and s.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 16, 2007)

well atleast like u said im learning lol and i feel a lot better that i no what the problem is now lol ...so do u think when i get them in some fox farm in the morning they will come back and thrive like they are suposed 2 at this point in their life?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 16, 2007)

well... the problem is, you've stressed them pretty bad, and now that you are going to transplant them, they r going to go into shock pretty bad, so it's going to take a while for them to come back. you are going to have to veg them prob for at least 6 weeks.

and... what size pot is that little thing in, anyways?... if it's a large deep dish pot, that's no good. I suggest the best pot would be a 2 gallon pot. cuz you ditch the dirt every crop -- I just spread mine in the low spots in the yard, then throw the rootball in the compost heap. let's all stay organic, man :headbang: 

I keep my mothers in a 4 gallon pot cuz the rootball gets quite big.

anyways... back to the transplanting... when you do, here's how I would do it...

get a garden shovel and scoop out the plant by the rootball and surrounding dirt. then by hand kind of hold the plant upside down by the rootball so u don't break the stem. roll the rootball back and forth with your hands to get the junk dirt out. but be gentle of the plant or u'll kill it.

when you tranplant into the new pot with the new soil, you have to moisten down the dirt first, eh?... before you go transplanting, make sure u've already moisned down your new soil first. not soaked, only moisened. u know how to do that, eh?... you take a bunch of your new dirt, and break it all up, then you add a little bit of water, and stir it up. then you gotta let it sit for a bit cuz it will absorb for a while. so you gotta stir it up and usually add some more, but only after you've stirred it up. cuz you might not need to... the point is, it takes time, so people don't like to wait and don't bother, and yadda yadda yadda

anyways, you just want it moist - wet, but not water-logged.

ya ok, then you want to transplant your little guy to your 2 gallon pot.

and... because you've already moisned down your soil, it should be good for damn near a week before it needs a little bit of water only


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 16, 2007)

right on man ill let u no how it goes in the morning im gonna go to sleep i feel guilty goin to sleep with my plant sufferin like that if their was a 24 hour plant place id go their now lol i wish this crap was leagle so i could take my plant to the plant store u no kind of like petco lol but plantco ..talk 2 u in the morning our afternoon sometime vancover ur help is very much needed by me thank u


----------



## King Bud (Nov 16, 2007)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to That crazy vancouver guy again.


**sigh**

He's right on I think. You should notice shock symptoms.:shocked: You definitely need a good soil.

I don't know _anything _about foxfarm soils.. what's in the one you're getting?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 16, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> right on man ill let u no how it goes in the morning im gonna go to sleep i feel guilty goin to sleep with my plant sufferin like that if their was a 24 hour plant place id go their now lol i wish this crap was leagle so i could take my plant to the plant store u no kind of like petco lol but plantco ..talk 2 u in the morning our afternoon sometime vancover ur help is very much needed by me thank u


 
ya, it'd be nice if you could just take yer plant into a head shop and ask, "what's up?" and hand it to 'em... but... no, so you just come here to get the information yer looking for. :aok:


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 17, 2007)

well guys im leavin now to go to worms way and get my soil and check out a digital ph tester and if im feeling real good i might just buy me a nother nice light if they got a good deal wish me luck because i got to get these babys /ladies into the right soil


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 17, 2007)

hey tom Lay off the water big time. only water like a cup full ina half(coffee cup) for that size pot. let it get dry not jus on the to, but stick ya finger in the soil and bout an 1" down to see how dry it soil is. i suggest not watering till Monday.  the closer the light is the faster the soil will dry out. Ok are you feeding any nutes at all??? How old are they???


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 17, 2007)

forget about a good deal at worms way for a light


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 17, 2007)

its almost 3 weeks old no nutes but i found out i got the wrong soil that is the problem, so im goin to get the best soil worms way gots ,,so i will have 2 water it a little when i put it in the new soil ,,,wont i ? and to answer ur outher question ive never gave them any nutes but in the soil is that time realase crap and i did not read the bag when i got it the soil is for outdoors and is soposed to be mixed with 6inches of native soil and i dont have it mixed with nothin so can u imagain how strong that time relase stuff is without being mixed like it says with native soil so i think it will come back to lookin good when i get home with the new soil fingers crossed


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 17, 2007)

get fox farm ocean forest, thats the best andget the fox farm Tri-Pack of nutes


----------



## rhenderson (Nov 17, 2007)

usually yellowing leaves starting at the bottom mean low N. Pinch em off and add a little bit more N and dont water so much


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Nov 17, 2007)

Even though your leaves are yellow- I would leave them intact, and on the plant.  Even though they will probly never come back to their original state of health, they still are storing valuable energy from photosynthesis. So by clipping them, you are only stressing your plant further, not to mention, weakening it's over all energy towards new growth. They will die, yes, but on their own time-

Let nature work! When the leaves are ready to be remove they will shrivel up brown and nearly fall off them selves- If it doesnt come off with a slight nudge, then it's not ready.


----------

